# Impose Herbicide



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I am thinking of using Impose for controlling crabgrass and nutsedge in my coastal. I would appreciate any feedback with this product or what you may have used for controlling these weeds.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Troy I sprayed some impose last saturday for the same reasons as you. It has stunted everything in the field so far but I cannot tell that it has killed anything. I will keep you posted of the outcome.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. I'll look for your updates. I haven't been able to get my hands on any yet. Local herbicide emporium is waiting on stock. They say Impose is hard to get because it is produced by a small company.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Troy Impose did wonders on the crabgrass and cleaned up several other weeds. It took about 3 weeks for the bermuda grass to get over it. I cut one of the fields yesterday and don't feel that I will have much of a yield reduction.


----------

